# Mosquito lake ice



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got back from the lake 1-2 inchs of ice off of 305 some wet spots.mabey sat or sunday


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i just left the graveyard and rumble strip road. spud bar went right in at rumble strip,(305) graveyard has big air pockets under the ice spud went right thru, has 12'' air pockets all over. NOT WALKABLE ON THE SOUTH END. i would give it atleast 4 or 5 more days...:S


----------



## gnk81 (Jun 21, 2011)

its goin to be 43 degrees tomorrow doubt we get any ice this year


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

its going to be in the 40s all week.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

theishmaster said:


> Just got back from the lake 1-2 inchs of ice off of 305 some wet spots.mabey sat or sunday


Guys, you really need to think about this, the lake froze over only a couple days ago. Warmer wheather and rain is coming, don't become a statistic.


----------



## DonVittorio (Apr 1, 2008)

A couple fish dinners ain't worth your family having to decide which pole to put in your casket, play it safe , there is always next year.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm gonna give it another 3 weeks before I even think about hitting the ice. Just being cautious. Be safe guys.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

I believe there will be no fishable ice this year. I won't put my life at risk, not worth it.


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

My body said he called the bait shop on the causeway and they said their were 8 people out on the ice fishing. I'm gonna go check it out now, might be on it tomorrow mourning.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I dont think with the rain and warm weather starting tomorrow for a few day span there will be much ice to fish. I'm not a ice fisherman and don't know much about it but it's not looking good for this year guys. Be safe as taking a risk is not worth it at all.


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

4 of us are going in the moring.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right CrappieFisher it is not looking good for the ice for the next week..Sorry ice fishermen it is not any better than it was for the open water fishermen last year...Maybe we will get back to normal this year...JIM....CL....:C


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

I just got back from taking a peek, there was 2 guys about 50 feet out off the north side of the causeway. Entire lake was froze.


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

can u let us no what u think after u check it , thanks


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

got any idea on how thick i'd b drivin 2 hrs


----------



## theishmaster (Jan 20, 2012)

the ice is 4-5 50ft from the causeway any far there than that 1-2.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I did the polar plunge today at mosquito state park and the ice they cut out looked to be about 2-3" thick. After being in that lake today, it's gonna need to freeze a whole lot more before I venture out on it


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the info theishmester


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

ezbite said:


> I did the polar plunge today at mosquito state park and the ice they cut out looked to be about 2-3" thick. After being in that lake today, it's gonna need to freeze a whole lot more before I venture out on it


I know it's for a good cause, but OMG! I did it once with no cause except I was young and foolish, and went ice fishing one day too late in the season. I was only 27, but nearly died. No joke, went through the ice in 7 feet of water and hope to never do it again! I left a boot on the bottom of the lake I was fishing, but often have to think that it could have been much more than a boot I lost that day. PLEASE GUYS...The ice is not safe yet...it may not be safe at all this season! Don't be the sucker who finds out the hard way!
EZ...I know about the plunge and am not trying to say anything against it. Just a reminder to those who are "dying" to ice fish.

Lawman


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey Jim. No it's not looking good at all for ice on the lakes this season. I hope we can hook up this Year and get some Crappies Jim!
Come on spring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Frank I am sure we will this spring, And I feel we will catch some big Crappies,,Keep our fingers crossed..No thank you on the ice fishing right now...JIM....CL....


----------

